# Nipping an attack in the bud



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Well last night I had my first full blown Tony Soprano-ish panic attack. I didn't pass out, but I could have. This attack pretty much came out of nowhere, though it could be that I was just nervous about visiting the GI doctor today. I managed to finally come out of it, but I wondered how you talk yourself down before it gets to be too much and that choking feeling and all that starts up?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

i know this sounds weird...but freezing myself helps slow this kind of whirl-wind down...by freezing i mean--going outside with not much on and sitting...doesn't work so well in the summer so i use ice packs...i guess a cold shower might work as well although i haven't tried that...i don't know if it's a healthy solution, but it helps 'break' the cycle...by numbing myself physically--my attention is taken away from the panic...my head clears...it's like the cold 'snaps' me out of the 'tail-spin'...the point is not to give yourself frost-bite...hehe...but to shock yourself back into reality? maybe? does this make any sense?


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I totally agree Minimum. Freezing yourself works wonders. Personally, I'll strip down, open the windows, get to cold water, cold packs etc. It really is helpful.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Are you guys for real?? How about some xanax?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

hehe...tiss.i know it sounds kinda extreme...but i find the cold works like a slap in the face or a kick in the butt...which i find i need when my mood and anxiety start spinning outta control...it also helps my migraines...and i'll do anything to reduce the pain of those!


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Tiss!I have a long history of mental illness in my family. Knowing that I am genetically challenged and that the chemicals in my brain are already screwed up, I am trying very hard to resist using Xanax or other types of drugs. I do not know what those drugs will do to me. They may actually make matters worse for me. So I'm fighting my illnesses with every non-drug coping mechanism that I can find. It's a lot of work. I don't drink, nor smoke, I exercise frequently, get plenty of rest, talk about my problems etc. If my problems get to a point where I can't take it anymore or am getting loopey then I will try the drugs. Until then, I'm going down fighting the natural way.Hope this makes sense.Thanks!


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Does Xanax sound like it would work for me? I feel like since Thu. I have been obsessing on it-basically inviting another attack. I practically had an anxiety attack in a restaurant I've been going to for over 20 years yesterday over what to order with worries about whether I'd order the right thing or order something that would get me sick. Is Xanax something you can take when you feel one coming on and then it just settles you down?I'm depressed because this kind of thing is brand new to me. I'm 28 and have been a fairly laid back person until this all started 6 months ago. Now I am a nervous wreck!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes, you can take Xanax when you feel an attack coming on and it works within 15 minutes. Xanax is one of those drugs that works amazingly well for almost everyone. I would definitely recommend trying it...you don't have to feel like this. I am always thought of as laid back, but I was having panic attacks and people didn't know. Take care.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Does the Xaxax stop the IBS diarreah in its tracks for you ? I take it and it does calm me down, but some times the diarreah will not stop for anything.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

It depends upon whether you are taking a sufficient dosage for long enough to really get the anxiety under control. You can be taking enough to calm down mentally but your body could still be going. I started with .5 twice a day and that stopped it after two pills. Now down to .25 once a day plus Effexor. I feel like a normal person again---NO MORE D!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

I have used the cold to calm me down too. I used that trick all throughout high school. They used to tease me about my "mind over weather" comments, but that was better then telling them why I really was doing it.Now I don't care who knows about it.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Last night I was going to a new group at a new church with my husband and and I felt like I was just sick with dread and anxiety over a new situation. I remembered I had some xanax with me and popped a .25mg tablet. I haven't taken any benzo in at least 2 weeks until last night. But, it helped me calm down and I ended up having a very good time and lost those 'dread' feelings. I am C so xanax doesn't help me in that manner but it does not stop me up either (thank God or I wouldn't ever take it!)


----------



## woodstock (Mar 3, 2002)

Would like to know what are your symptons when having a panic attach.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

woodstock, look at "new to anxiety" thread. I bumped it up so you could read it. Lists all kinds of symptoms for panic attack.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

As horrible as such attacks are, remember that anxiety does follow a set path. It'll gradually build up, you'll go into meltdown, anxiety will reach a plateau, and gradually, usually after about 20 minutes, the anxiety will pass. You will end up feeling grotty because anxiety causes you to be very tired etc.The good news is that an anxiety attack will not kill you. You did not pass out this time; there is nothing to suggest you will next time you have an attack. It is the *fear* of doing so which makes things worse. Thoughts = physical reaction.If you can nail upsetting thoughts as they start, you will stand a better chance of being able to deal with your anxiety. There are loads of distraction techniques you can use too. The "cool-calm" one posted above is a handy tip. Learn how to relax; I mean to properly relax.What happened 6 months ago that caused you to become anxious? Retrace that route and you could be on the way to getting better. You might be able to do it yourself, or you might find the support of a therapist to be invaluable.Best of luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

it is easy 4 you to say and vary hard for me to do. I get so newrvous and upset.


----------



## peppertree (Jun 2, 2004)

anexity is a horrible thing, i know had it so bad for over 20yrs, did the theorpy thing, and took meds. but the anxiety hung on. then i found a book,,, called Freedom from Fear by Dr. Neil Anderson. Get it read it, and do the steps in the book, it help to free my anxiety. Good luck and God bless ... peppertree


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I do the freezing thing too, really helps. Cold water, ice cream, popsicle .....


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

if i feel anxious i get in my car and drive around. in the winter i'll open the windows so it's nice and chilly.driving takes all my concentration so it diverts my minds attention from whatever is troubling me.


----------



## xe-cutey (May 18, 2004)

EFT works well for me and stops my panic attacks. However my general anxiety has gotten worse since i started to stop the panic attacks :/ http://www.emofree.com


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Charmedimsure. I loved the term "genetically challenged". I call myself a "Special Needs" person which is a new word for handicapped. LOL. I am very up front with everybody that I have inherited mental problems. My whole family is on xanax. Best med ever invented. But my favorite is valium for any type of mental problem. I am not addicted because I only take it as needed. I have been taking it for many years. The last time I took one was 12 days ago when I attended a funeral memorial service. One relative started to have an anxiety attack outside in the parking lot. I gave her a valium and they took her into a cool room and put ice packs on her neck until the valium kicked in within 15 minutes and she started to feel better. After the attack she was all better and was walking around normal and happy. I went back to my seat and told my adult son what happened to his cousin. He said to me,"Did you already take your valium"? I smiled and said, "yes".


----------



## reeses (Aug 16, 2004)

i started takin xanax like 3 months ago and worked really well while i was at home but i went visit my dad for the summer where unfortunately it gets worse and the xanax didnt work at all


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

visiting family=anxiety!!


----------



## Echota4 (Aug 20, 2004)

I do the cold thing too, but if I don't want to take another pill, I know this might sounds funny, but I pop a rubber band on my wrist, the sting definitly makes you think of something else! If one pop doesn't work, try it again 2 or 3 times, but not too much or it will leave marks the next day! Whenever I feel anxious, especially at work, I'll wear a rubber band and in our office, no one notices. Echota4


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

i cry and tell someone why i am so anxious. what a relief! i used to eat myself into oblivion before i had ibs to numb self of anxiety - that was probably one of the triggers for my ibs. if no one is around, i have to break the head cycle - i get out of the house and talk to a live human being. or if i can settle enough to write down my thoughts i can think through them usually i need to release the energy (crying or exercise while my thoughts come rapid fire)antianxiety meds never ehlped me - for me, i need the change in responses to my feelings and new thoughts. still a work in progress.....


----------



## mooeva (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi There,I'm really amazed about all the tips there are to conquer panic attacks... I already knew about the drugs but I also would rather try natural methods rather than start with the drugs. I didn't know about the ice, but it's true that driving (with or without open windows) is great because all the concentration keeps you away from all the bad thoughts. I also find that concentrating on the breathing does help to a certain point and breathing with the belly is really good too. I also try to convince myself that I am not having a panic attack. I'm sure it sounds silly, but it does seem to work for me.Thanks for all sharing your ideas.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Since this post I have found that if I can manage to distract myself at all for even five minutes, it can stop the attack, or at least make it easier for me to come out of one. But one thing that does help is calling someone in the beginning stages of it. When I had the one attack I originally posted about, I had NO idea what was happening to me. But now I recognize the feelings/sensations of the beginnings of one. I still panic and am working on it though. The one thought I keep telling myself is- that this IS just a thought. Nothing is actually going on except I'm doing it to myself. Otherwise- if I'm home alone, I just let my emotions come out- which is usually crying. Even if it's crying over something I can't pinpoint- I just cry to get it out of my system.


----------

